
Jeff Bezos beats Elon Musk's SpaceX in the reusable rocket race - proxyswapi
http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/24/blue-origin-reusable-rocket-landing/
======
ch
A click-baity title, but undoubtedly cool achievement. Watching the rocket
toggle around in the last second hover before touching down was really neat.

~~~
DeBraid
Amazing accomplishment by BO! However, headline is misleading, as a sub-
orbital (100km) flight, not technically the same magnitude / mission as
SpaceX. Elon tweeted about this:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/669129655597731841](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/669129655597731841)

------
beardicus
I think they might have beat SpaceX with their video production at least...
great job! Also: the landing gear on this rocket is 10x more scifi than
SpaceX's, so bonus points there.

I didn't know Blue Origin's goal was 4 minute suborbital floaty experiences
for rich people though. Has that been common knowledge? Are they even
interested in going orbital with non-human payloads?

------
mszyndel
What a fine example of great reporting. 50% success rate in TWO launches,
definitely indicates a clear winner. #irony

